# New MAC Counter In Brixton



## Darkness (Nov 22, 2009)

For all you gals and guys living in South London, MAC has opened a counter in Morleys department store in Brixton. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Waaay too dangerous for me living in nearby Vauxhall, as it's only a 20 minute walk away.


----------



## SeaHen (Nov 22, 2009)

Thanks Darkness! Up west isn't too far from me, but its just too crowded.

I really want some new pigments, but i hate dept stores( i get soo nervous). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Maybe i won't feel so bad at this one


----------



## Miss Lore (Dec 2, 2009)

yeah i noticed this the other day! yay yay yay!!! 

i had to look twice lol


----------

